# aquastat to circulator pump wiring?



## uniterm74 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi. I am working on setting up an indoor wood boiler, made by Uniterm in Denmark in 1974. I am wondering how exactly I am to wire up the Honeywell L6006A aquastat to the Taco OOR-F6_1IFC circulator pump, so that the pump will turn on when the temperature rises to a certain level and turns off when the temperature lowers to a certain level. I see that the aquastat has 3 terminals, R, B, and W. And that the pump has 2 wires. A schematic would be very helpful, that shows how these two devices relate to each other as well as where the 120v power comes in. thanks.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 19, 2013)

You should be able to find the manual for that stat with a google search.


----------



## uniterm74 (Oct 19, 2013)

I do have the manual that came with the aquastat, but it only shows wiring diagrams for use with either a switching relay or L8148A unit.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Top of page 15 on mine explains: R/W =close on temp rise, R/B = open on rise. So you want to tie your black & white circ wires to the R & W terminals.


----------



## uniterm74 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks. I guess there is a manual out there that is more than the little paper that comes with the aquastat in the box. That's all I was looking at. Where can I find the one that you were referring to?


----------



## maple1 (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't remember where I got mine - I just googled it. Might have been the honeywell site. Or a link on Pex Supply - that place is pretty helpful, if you can find an item they usually have the manual linked too.

I use both terminals of my 6006. I've got my stack temp thermostat wired through it on the R/B side, that normally controls loading unit pump launch on rising stack temp (and shuts it off on stack temp fall). But if something happens to that stat, it will switch to the R/W side & launch my pump when the boiler temp gets to 190.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Make sure that one has a differential setting. Don't want the pump to cycle many times at 1st.


----------

